# My recent acquisition



## DiRt DeViL (Jun 26, 2005)

Picked up this Volata on Saturday and haven't been able to ride it, can't wait to give it a try.

Components:
Fork: Zeus AC Fork
Headset: FSA Orbit
Bar: ITM Road Racing Super Over
Stem: ITM Road Racing Super Over
Shifters: Campagnolo Mirage Black
Brakes: Zeus Pro
Seatpost: Kalloy Carbon
Saddle: Selle Italia Filante Trans Am
Wheels: Campagnolo Mirage w Mavic CXP-22
Tires: Hutchinson Excel
Cassette: Campagnolo Mirage
Crankset: FSA Gossamer Mega-Exo - 50/34 Chainring
Bottom Bracket: FSA Mega-Exo
Derailleur (F): Campagnolo Mirage Black
Derailleur (R): Campagnolo Mirage Black
Chain: Campagnolo


----------

